# Impeller / Auger not spinning with pulley



## Godxilla (Jan 1, 2020)

I have a hs 828. It was working great until a rock got into the impeller. It prevented the impeller from rotating. Now the impeller and auger aren't being driven from pulley. The pulley spins, but the impeller and auger aren't being spun. I can get the impeller and auger to spin by hand rotating the blades. They spin freely. The break pins/bolts are intact.

The problem seems to be that the connection between the pulley and the impeller / auger assembly has been broken somewhere. Every once in a while when trying to get it to work, the impeller would spin for a second or two, then stop. 

Any ideas as to what this is? 

Thanks


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

As you have posted in the Honda section, i assume you have a Honda HS828. If so, if you can see the impeller pulley turning, but the impeller is not turning the shear bolt between the 2 is probably broken and only catching once in a while is why it does turn sometimes. 
As you picked up a rock, the shearbolt done its job by breaking to prevent damaged to expensive parts. If you don't have a manual, check out " boats dot net " for a good parts layout. There are actually 3 shear bolts in the auger housing, 1 on the left auger, 1 on the right auger and 1 on the above mentioned impeller shaft. Happy New Year....


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Godxilla said:


> ...Now the impeller and auger aren't being driven from pulley. The pulley spins, but the impeller and auger aren't being spun...


 It's probably the Impeller Shear Bolt #27 below that joins the impeller (and the auger assembly) to the pulley #29...


----------



## Godxilla (Jan 1, 2020)

Yes. It is the impeller shear bolt which broke. Thanks for uploading the diagram. Very Helpful. That is going to make it an easy fix!


----------

